# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ > [Οθόνη] Προβλημα με vga touchscreen monitor

## christakosxo

Γεια σας ! εχω το συγκεκριμενο monitor που δειχνω στις photo :
http://postimg.org/image/mxn3gsed9/
http://postimg.org/image/5wcmxnt19/
Με περασμενο στον υπολογιστη το software του monitor , εχω εικονα αλλα δεν λειτουργει το touch ! Τι πιθανες βλαβες μπορει να υπαρχουν ;

----------


## windmill82

Αν εισαι βεβαιος οτι το λογισμικο οδηγησης εινι σωστα εγκατεστημενο , η βλαβη μπορει να ειναι στην καλωδιοταινια - κονεκτορες , ή και στο ιδιο to panel, αυτο ειναι resistive και ειναι αρκετα συνηθες να βραχυκυκλωνει σε ενα σημειο (να μενει μονιμα πατημενο δηλαδη) , και επομενως να μη μπορει ν δεχτει αλλη εντολη. Πως ομως επαθε την βλαβη? Μια ωραια μερα δουλευε κανονικα και την επομενη δεν ξαναδουλεψε?

----------


## christakosxo

η καλωδιοταινια που ειναι γυρω γυρω στο πανελ εννοεις ;   γιατι η κιτρινη καλωδιοταινια που συνδεεται μεσα στη πλακετα δε φαινεται να εχει τιποτα ! Στο αυτοκινητο ηταν εγκατεστημενο και οπως το πες μια ωραια μερα δουλευε κανονικα και την επομενη τιποτα...

----------


## christakosxo

μεταξυ του πρωτου και του τριτου pin μετραω αντισταση 600 ΩΗΜ και μεταξυ δευτερου και τεταρτου 500 ΩΗΜ 
http://postimg.org/image/jhrgcowa9/ 
Επισης δεν αλλαζουν οι τιμες της αντιστασης οταν ακουμπαω το πανελ ! εχει  και μια ρωγμη που νομιζω οτι εγινε στη προσπαθεια μου να το βγαλω , δε ξερω ομως μπορει και να υπηρχε λιγο και να μη φαινοταν  !
 ειναι χαλασμενο τελικα ;

----------


## christakosxo

καμια ιδεα ;

----------


## windmill82

εγω πιστευω οτι ειναι χαλασμενο , ειδικα αν βλεπεις και ρωγμη. Δεν ξερω αν εχει να προτεινει κανενας αλλος συναδελφος...

----------


## christakosxo

κ γω ετσι πιστευω , αλλα ας μας πει και καποιος πιο εμπειρος ! υπαρχει περιπτωση δηλαδη να δουλεψει αν αγορασω αυτο εδω :
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-7-inch-4...item4cfecd6dde
;;;

----------

